# GTR - how long does a tank of fuel last



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was looking for a new car one of the questions I was asking was about fuel economy. I wondered what the average person could get out of a tank. The reason this thought cropped up was because I was thinking about an RS5 before I got my GTR, but I read somewhere that from a full tank you would only get 200 miles (not the reason I got the Nissan). So since I bought my car I have decided to reset the trip after every fill up, fill the tank to the top and record the miles and range left, in case any potential buyer wants to know this stuff. Now this is from normal driving I.e a mixture of cruising and going a bit mental at times . But here is what I have got (not everyone has been recorded, sometimes I would forget to reset the trip lol) -

226 with 77 range 
214.1 with 65 range 
188.8 with 105 range 
182.6 with 82 range
200.7 with 75 range 

POST OPTIMISATION 

177.7 with 80 range
222 With 33 range
180.9 with 60 range
138 with 110 range 
232.2 with 74 range 
210 with 92 range
241.1 with 40 range 
196.3 with 70 range 

Currently I am doing an Eco run to see just how far I can go on one tank using the GTR as a daily with a mixture of short motorway journeys and towns . Im not the best eco driver, but I will try . Currently 30 miles into it with the picture showing the range . Hope this helps anyone wanting to know this stuff . 

William


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I never bother with the range, always way out. ;-)


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha tell me about it! If I can get above 350 miles here I will be happy. The temptation to floor it is proving to be a difficult one to resist Jason!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I always thought it was how many gallons to the mile.... Especially when you have a magnet foot.... Lol, to be honest most gtr owners /buyers don't entertain asking or even think of that question because you don't buy a gtr to toddle around its to go mental now and again


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

4 laps of the ring to a tank is about right.


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Did a gentle cruise on the M1/A1 recently of 225 miles and readout said 164 miles left to empty...but sooo boring to drive like that!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

paul__k said:


> 4 laps of the ring to a tank is about right.


Thats a lot


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Like I said I never thought about it until I read that about the RS5. I doubt my Eco run will last though. Tried it before and failed at about 80 miles. Just doing it to see more than anything, but after this i doubt my car will ever see 'Save' mode again .


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Eco run will be impossible 

I average around 250 miles per tank.
After my day at Millbrook last Saturday I needed to fill up after 215 miles.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

paul__k said:


> 4 laps of the ring to a tank is about right.


Don't know how you managed that Paul as I filled up, out lap, flying lap and the in, and I was then able to refill with 54 litres. I know I am heavy on the pedal (s), but 4 laps is 65 miles plus the trip for fuel and back is about 7 mpg. On the ring I achieve about 4.5 mpg!


----------



## GregorJP (Jul 4, 2013)

As per previous posts, my car is currently managing 11mpg max with a range of 145 miles on a full tank. It's off to Litchfield tomorrow to see what the problem is..


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

GregorJP said:


> As per previous posts, my car is currently managing 11mpg max with a range of 145 miles on a full tank. It's off to Litchfield tomorrow to see what the problem is..


That doesn't sound quite right does it! Unless you're driving around like you're at the ring!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Neanderthal said:


> Eco run will be impossible
> 
> I average around 250 miles per tank.
> After my day at Millbrook last Saturday I needed to fill up after 215 miles.


Hahahaaa, my missus doesnt even get 250 miles to a tank of fuel 

I get 180-210 before the light comes on



nurburgringgtr said:


> Don't know how you managed that Paul as I filled up, out lap, flying lap and the in, and I was then able to refill with 54 litres. I know I am heavy on the pedal (s), but 4 laps is 65 miles plus the trip for fuel and back is about 7 mpg. On the ring I achieve about 4.5 mpg!


More like it!!



GregorJP said:


> As per previous posts, my car is currently managing 11mpg max with a range of 145 miles on a full tank. It's off to Litchfield tomorrow to see what the problem is..


180mph all the way to work?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Prior to resetting my MPG I averaged 18-19MPG over 3500 miles... I'm up at like 29 so far in this Eco run .


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> Prior to resetting my MPG I averaged 18-19MPG over 3500 miles... I'm up at like 29 so far in this Eco run .


you should be shot for doing an eco run in a gtr!!!:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Eco run in a GTR is just wrong lol


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

After having been in for a Litchfield Stage 1 on my previous MY11 I tried out low boost map during a euro road trip and managed around 320miles before re-fuelling light came on. Test was carried out on Autobahn through Germany sat at roughly 80mph with very little change in throttle position (very boring and a lot harder to do than you think lol) have never used low boost map since!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I always reset the trip counter after a fill up - more curiousity than anything. You fill up quite early though!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mine does about 2 months to a tank full and then I take it out to a Track day where is does about 4mpg !!!! Never measure on the road use cos that's why there are Petrol stations !!!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm only doing this while I save up for the COBB, intakes, down pipes and injectors . Just to see how Eco it can be . Like I said I will be lucky if I manage it. Usually get bored and hammer it.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

I know we didn't buy these to worry about the fuel bill, but I've gotta say i've noticed i'm getting 50 miles less of late. 

Filling up to the brim curtsey of shell would see about 230, 250 miles with a mixture of motorway and fast road, but lately i'm struggling to break 200.

I know there was an issue with Shell fuels about a month ago and i'm interested to know if we are all suffering as result.....?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I use Tesco Momentum99 as the car prefers it and I get more MPG. There is greater consistency with Momentum and it doesn't seem to drop it's RON rating when stored as much as Shell.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Buzby said:


> I know we didn't buy these to worry about the fuel bill, but I've gotta say i've noticed i'm getting 50 miles less of late.
> 
> Filling up to the brim curtsey of shell would see about 230, 250 miles with a mixture of motorway and fast road, but lately i'm struggling to break 200.
> 
> I know there was an issue with Shell fuels about a month ago and i'm interested to know if we are all suffering as result.....?



Level of tune did not seem to have any effect on "normal" driving. About the same range ~250-300

But on "not normal" driving as the level of tune is increased the the range goes down a lot quicker with each


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I use Tesco Momentum99 as the car prefers it and I get more MPG. There is greater consistency with Momentum and it doesn't seem to drop it's RON rating when stored as much as Shell.


This handy to know, i'll give a try, thank you


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Shell conspiracy? V-Power Nitro+ honeymoon period is over; so they've put up the price again and are happily screwing everyone over both ways by reformulating for lower mpg.

Forums should get together and boycott Shell for a week.
No point in doing it for longer as we don't want all the service stations going out of business!

Protegimus


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

319 miles to Aberdeen from Lancaster with a range of 113 indicated when I got there!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed if the 'miles remaining' info is inaccurate? I got home with it reading 27 miles left. Haven't used the car for a couple of weeks but yesterday won't start like its out of fuel. 

Got to get a ruddy can of momentum now. Bit of a pain, unless there's something else wrong but I think it's fuel. Just odd it got home fine but now doesn't fire up.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris1049 said:


> Has anyone else noticed if the 'miles remaining' info is inaccurate? I got home with it reading 27 miles left. Haven't used the car for a couple of weeks but yesterday won't start like its out of fuel.
> 
> Got to get a ruddy can of momentum now. Bit of a pain, unless there's something else wrong but I think it's fuel. Just odd it got home fine but now doesn't fire up.


Mine used to be, but since the remap is well out. Will be fixed on the next mapping session. 

A few weeks, would the battery last?


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

No it goes flat after about a fortnight. I forgot to connect the battery saver much to my frustration so it was dead flat this time. Charged up fine but won't start and I think I'm hearing the fuel pump so I need to get some juice in it before I start panicking. 

It's never missed a beat in nealy 2 years so I'm sure it's ok.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris1049 said:


> No it goes flat after about a fortnight. I forgot to connect the battery saver much to my frustration so it was dead flat this time. Charged up fine but won't start and I think I'm hearing the fuel pump so I need to get some juice in it before I start panicking.
> 
> It's never missed a beat in nearly 2 years so I'm sure it's ok.


I see.... I have had issues with the standard battery, had to change it because it just would not hold charge properly. Hopefully its just fuel, as its a PITA to get the battery out (well it is when the plastic trim is frozen to the windscreen).


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

The economy run ended at 40 miles thanks to Sconzo lol!


----------

